# Where can I get this shirt?



## Moss (Feb 10, 2011)

Hello guys,

Check out this video http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=aYv_oB_PXSg I like his shirt so freaking much, do you have any idea where can I purchase it? Thanks indeed.


----------



## The Puzzler (Feb 10, 2011)

Urban Outfitters. Strange but its there. However I think it says for girls on the tag.


----------



## Nestor (Feb 10, 2011)

I got it as a gift before I even started cubing. Strange uh?


----------



## Moss (Feb 10, 2011)

The Puzzler said:


> Urban Outfitters. Strange but its there. However I think it says for girls on the tag.


 
What should I type in search? I tried both rubiks cube and just cube and didn't found anything.


----------



## Moss (Feb 11, 2011)

Sorry for bumping but I still require some help.


----------



## Erzz (Feb 11, 2011)

Expensive but I found this
Here's the same, different store, in English
and another


----------



## Sa967St (Feb 11, 2011)

http://shop.cafepress.ca/rubik's-cube


----------



## freshcuber (Feb 11, 2011)

Sa967St said:


> http://shop.cafepress.ca/rubik's-cube


 
There's some cool ones there. The one shirt has five red edges lol. Every year my mom buys us kids a Christmas ornament as a tradition and the past year is reflected by th ornament. I think if she finds the ones on this site I'll end up with that.


----------



## Andreaillest (Feb 12, 2011)

Ha, this shirt is pretty popular. I'm pretty sure I saw Vinny(Jersey Shore) wearing one for an episode. And yes, I was bored when I was watching that.


----------



## Vlad (Feb 12, 2011)

I don't know, but here's one worth buying.  read the description for the site that is selling them. I think that i soo cool!


----------

